# Windows 7 Will Provide Most Codecs



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Windows 7 will natively support a number of popular media formats, so that users don't have to worry about finding, installing and downloading third-party codecs.

Windows 7 will natively support DivX or Xvid, H.264 and AAC audio as well as many other formats. 

"By bundling a wide variety of media formats into Windows 7, Microsoft has created an operating environment which negates the need for third-party codecs and should therefore run more stably and reliably. It also brings blanket support for the most popular online media formats, providing an environment in which users can start playing their favorite content immediately."

Support for AAC audio should be welcome news for people who have music and video encoded for Apple iTunes. Windows 7 will be able to play all iTunes media thru Windows Media Player/Center with the exception of media using Apple FairPlay DRM, which Apple refuses to license to anyone.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah... until it natively supports .ogg and .mkv containers, i'll stick with zoom player


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

While both of these formats are interesting Open Source projects, support for either is limited in the extreme. Several hardware manufacturers announced support for mkv and then withdrew... classic problem: can't get accepted without significant hardware support, can't get hardware support without significant acceptance...



xIsamuTM said:


> yeah... until it natively supports .ogg and .mkv containers, i'll stick with zoom player


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not that I mind having all of these third party codecs installed, but this will be a welcome change. To actually have most formats supported out of the gate will be nice.

I hope that these codecs actually work well, or I'll just be throwing the CCCP on top of 7's.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

y'know with a lot of new dvd's allowing legit copying done i think i'd be cool for .mkv or at least a new popular multi-audio/subtitle (captions) container to come out.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Is this in the Beta 1 build 7000 version or will it be in the release to market version?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

My source is someone who legitimately is in possession of build 7000. Additionally I have confirmed this thru several sources on line. In a couple of weeks I will tell you first hand.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Great, I'm sure everyone will want this.

So, should I post the sites to get Win7 or does everyone know them already?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Post the sites, please.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

HDJulie:

Well, if you haven't done so yet, check your favorite torrent site. Or just google "Windows 7 build 7000 Torrent".

Or pay $99 to go to this: www.msdndevcon.com


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> _"By bundling a wide variety of media formats into Windows 7, Microsoft has created an operating environment which negates the need for third-party codecs and should therefore run more stably and reliably."_


Yeah, Those pesky codecs and third party players were the problem all along. :lol: :nono2:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Yeah, Those pesky codecs and third party players were the problem all along. :lol: :nono2:


Usually, they were at the root cause of instability in Windows Media Player or Media Center. I went through some real messes with codecs until I finally found a reliable site for codec packages. I look forward to not having to mess with it.

Larry


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Usually, they were at the root cause of instability in Windows Media Player or Media Center.


Really?
I thought Media Player and Media Center were the root cause of their own instability.
Do you have any more information on that? I'd be interested to see the case studies.
If it proves out, I may be recommending alternative players to some of my customers.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You probably should.



deltafowler said:


> Really?
> I thought Media Player and Media Center were the root cause of their own instability.
> Do you have any more information on that? I'd be interested to see the case studies.
> If it proves out, I may be recommending alternative players to some of my customers.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Thought so.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

VLC is the preferred media suite of those who dare to venture beyond the path MS has laid out for the masses.
It comes with all the best codecs. 
It can act as a streaming server. It can skinned to suit your personal tastes.
It plays DVD's and VCD's, as well as all popular codecs.
It's lightweight, fast, stable, and best of all, it is free.

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

Larry, I hope you don't think I'm picking on you.
But I do get tired of seeing people spreading so-called factual information on this and that, without providing a shred of research or supporting data to back up their claims.
Having read it on another forum or seen in an opinionated trade article does not make it so. Try something besides Kool-Aid. You might decide that you like what you've been missing. 

I submit to you that if WMP is crashing due to third party codecs, then it is most likely because of Microsoft's closed door policy and their desire to keep the smoke and mirrors up and running. If they'd be more up front and open with the components that they insist upon making an integral part of an operating system, then perhaps developers could work with them when developing newer and better codecs, rather than leaving them to their self-induced impediments.

As it is, WMP is bloated and a bit of a whore for additional sales, so the folks who are truly driving codec refinement and development forward have very little recourse but to overlook Microsoft and keep moving ahead.

Now MS has recognized that DivX and others are legitimate and better than their own pitiful efforts, so they've decided to adopt them into their new version.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You are entitled to your opinion...

I don't need to supply references as I manage close to 400 windows based PC's. The "reference" is me and my nearly 40 years of working with Computers. I have had numerous people download codecs from "sources" and had WMP quit working or work poorly. It caused me to seek out a source of reliable codecs which I found and have since had no difficulties with. Other than that I have not seen any evidence of WMP instability. I use WMP personally to organize my music collection and have never had the first problem with it. I also use the XBOX 360 as a Media Center Extender.. run all forms of media through that again with no difficulties.

I have no proble with 3rd party software EXCEPT, and this is the problem I have with Media Share on DirecTV and products like TVersity, we are technically oriented and can handle 3rd party applications... but what about Uncle Joe and Aunt Martha... Are they going to download install and configure 3rd party software? Not likely.

You could argue that they probably wouldn't use Media Share and that could be true, but a lot of people would if it was simple and like it or not, virtually everyone would have WMP and Media Share should have been designed to work with it as the lowest common denominator.

As to your arguement that codecs that make WMP crash or be unstable is Microsoft's fault, that might be true, but the fact that the codecs exist that DONT make it unstable or crash would argue that perhaps it isn't.

I get that you aren't particularly fond of Microsoft, that's cool, you are certainly entitled to your position, but there aren't currently any viable options. Mac, in spite of impressive gains is still a minor player and Linux was a complete and total bust in the retail environment. It is too difficult for most people.

I live and work in a very real world, and like it or not it is a Windows world. My job is to make it work as well as possible for as many people as possible... that's what they pay me for.

Doesn't mean that I don't run a lot of "non Microsoft" personally.. between three computers I am running most of the browsers available out there, but I have to keep IE out front for most of my business users as they all seem to have apps or websites that they use that won't function in an "unsupported browser".

The point of my OP was that when Windows 7 comes along, there will be support built in for most media types without having to search for codecs. How can this be anything but a good idea. If people don't have to go out and search for something to install to make the media player work better, it's a good thing. For John Doe normal, without a geeky bone in his body it'll work just fine.



deltafowler said:


> VLC is the preferred media suite of those who dare to venture beyond the path MS has laid out for the masses.
> It comes with all the best codecs.
> It can act as a streaming server. It can skinned to suit your personal tastes.
> It plays DVD's and VCD's, as well as all popular codecs.
> ...


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> ... I manage close to 400 windows based PC's. I have had numerous people download codecs from "sources" and had WMP quit working or work poorly.


Those two statements would appear to contradict each other.
A properly managed mid-sized network has no place for users being able to flippantly install codecs off the web.
I guess job security comes into play to some degree. :nono2:

If DirecTV and others are going to provide Media Sharing Services, then perhaps they should develop their own media servers ported for PC, Mac, and Linux. Or, they could offer a link and support to a good one that already works on these platforms, like VLC.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Managing does not necessarily mean he can set policy as to who can or can't download what.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> If DirecTV and others are going to provide Media Sharing Services, then perhaps they should develop their own media servers ported for PC, Mac, and Linux. Or, they could offer a link and support to a good one that already works on these platforms, like VLC.


They could take a tip from Verizon here. I believe FiOS TV supplies their own PC serving app to work in conjunction with their "Home Media" DVR's.

There's a little demo available here: http://www36.verizon.com/fiostv/web/unprotected/mediamanager.aspx /steve


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve,
That's exactly the kind of thing I was talking about, although it appears to only available for PC.
Kudos to Verizon for making it simple and easy.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

IT'S ABOUT BLEEPING TIME! :grin:


----------

